# moderatori attenzione

## alain-elkann

vorrei che ci foste tutti e che ascoltaste:

lungi da me il voler far la vittima, a onor di cronaca, non posso non rilevare che da quando scrivo qua, mi è stato dato dell'incompetente, del troll, del flamer, e posts da me aperti sono stati abusivamente chiusi...

nell'ultimo davo dell'idiota ad un'utente che diceva a me di essere scorretto perchè stavo prendendo in giro un'utente internazionale......

bene alain-elkann che prende in giro alain-elkann (ma è possibile per due utenti avere lo stesso nick???)

quindi lavish, il tuo intervento oltre che essere un'abuso è stato quantomeno inopportuno;

non credo tu debba moderare un forum importante come questo se queste sono le tue abilità;

per randomaze; avevo espresso su di te un giudizio positivo e benchè questo sia tuttora fondamentalmente tale, ho qualche piccola perplessità, comunque se non altro hai dimostrao un pizzico di sensibilità in più;

quello che sfugge però è la possibile implicazione di quanto da me esposto, e cioè cheuno dei mirror dai quali si possono prelevare gli iso, possa essere stato compromesso....

ma forse mi rendo conto che sarebbe meglio queste cose non si sapessero...

stavolta nessuno si permetta di darmi del troll o del flamer;

semmai faccia conoscere democraticamente (inizio a dubitare che questo forum lo sia) la propria opinione, per cui utenti non fatevi intimidire;

grazie

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

Prima di venire a dire che io non ho le capacita' per moderare questo forum, hai almeno avuto l'accortezza di leggere le linee guida?  :Wink: 

----------

## Dece

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che sfugge però è la possibile implicazione di quanto da me esposto, e cioè cheuno dei mirror dai quali si possono prelevare gli iso, possa essere stato compromesso....
> 
> 

 

Come? Dove? Quando? Le iso sono firmate, controlla con gpg e te ne accorgi subito se hai scaricato una iso oppure una ciofeca

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> quello che sfugge però è la possibile implicazione di quanto da me esposto, e cioè cheuno dei mirror dai quali si possono prelevare gli iso, possa essere stato compromesso...

 

perché non la smetti di parlare per enigmi, e soprattutto con quel tono da onniscente e ti abbassi al livello di noi comuni mortali?

potresti scrivere sensatamente quello che sai e se ne potrebbe discutere civilmente...

...oppure puoi andare avanti a mantenere questo atteggiamento che ti da tutto tranne che credibilità

----------

## gutter

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi lavish, il tuo intervento oltre che essere un'abuso è stato quantomeno inopportuno;
> 
> 

 

Non credo che si sia trattato di abuso, dal momento che il tuo intervento non ha dato alcun contributo se non quello di prendere per imbecille a GiRa.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per randomaze; avevo espresso su di te un giudizio positivo e benchè questo sia tuttora fondamentalmente tale, ho qualche piccola perplessità, comunque se non altro hai dimostrao un pizzico di sensibilità in più;
> 
> 

 

Randomaze ti ha chiuso il post dal momento che non dava valore aggiunto alla discussione e visto che il link in questione era presente anche nel vecchio post cos'altro c'era da aggiungere?

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che sfugge però è la possibile implicazione di quanto da me esposto, e cioè cheuno dei mirror dai quali si possono prelevare gli iso, possa essere stato compromesso....
> 
> 

 

Se fosse successo ciò puoi stare ben sicuro che la notizia sarebbe stata pubblicata da qualche parte.

Spesso il motivo per cui un'installazione non va è molto più semplice e da ricercare nei comandi che hai lanciato e nel loro ordine relativo piuttosto che gridare "al fuoco".

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> per randomaze; avevo espresso su di te un giudizio positivo e benchè questo sia tuttora fondamentalmente tale, ho qualche piccola perplessità, ...

 

Sai? Penso che questa notte dormirò lo stesso.

 *Quote:*   

> quello che sfugge però è la possibile implicazione di quanto da me esposto, e cioè cheuno dei mirror dai quali si possono prelevare gli iso, possa essere stato compromesso....

 

Le implicazioni di un mirror marcito? Penso che si possa sopravvivere fino a che non viene compromesso il server dove sono le iso, al primo refresh la ISO danneggiata verrà trasferita.

Certo, chi scarica la ISO fa sempre bene a controllare l'md5.

----------

## alain-elkann

si gutte sono sicuro dei miei comandi;

se eseguo net-setup e mi trovo nel resolv.conf un search con un nome di dominio che nulla ha a che vedere con gentoo, mi insospettisco;

lavish, allora

un'utente puo dare a me dello scorretto, dicendomi che stò prendendo in giro un'utente internazionale cioè IO, 

e io non posso dargli dell'idiota?

allora se tu fossi all'altezza del compito che svolgi, avresti detto al tizio: guarda che due utenti con lo stesso nome non sono possibili, quindi non c'è nessuna presa in giro!

invece ti sei affrettato a chiudere il post

e non credere che i impressioni, questa difesa corporativa, sostenuta dai tuoi colleghi...

questa presupponenza che attribuite a me, forse, non è altro che il riflesso della vostra ignoranza;

io sono abbastanza terreno, nel senso che se qualcuno mi chiede qualcosa, sono ben felice di aiutare, se uno mi vuole denigrare, ben venga, è un suo diritto;

----------

## alain-elkann

Da:  	.:chrome:.

A: 	alain-elkann

Inviato: 	Mer Nov 01, 2006 1:50 pm

Oggetto: 	bravo 	Cita messaggio

Citazione:

il succo del discorso, per quanto amaro possa essere, non intacca minimamente, la mia ferma convinzione che: non esistono cattivi studenti.... solo cattivi insegnanti;

capisci?

se scrivo (o traduco) una documentazione) e mi ritrovo con una raffica di persone, la cui installazione è "saltata" in un punto o nell'altro, forse sarei il primo a fare autocritica, ascrivendomi buona parte del biasimo;

la cosa bella è che sei talmente convinto di essere nel giusto, da non renderti conto dell'errore madornale che stai commettendo.

ti dico solo due cose:

1 - la quickinstall la uso spesso e non ho mai avuto errori o problemi, e come me fanno molti altri.

2 - se ti fossi documentato, prima di metterti a fare il profeta, avresti evitato una grossa figuraccia.

hai messo in piedi un gran polverone perché non eri in grado di seguire la quickinstall guide e non avevi voglia di leggere la guida completa.

da qui hai iniziato a fracassare le palle a tutti per sviare l'attenzione dalla vera causa dei tuoi problemi, cioé te stesso.

i moderatori fanno il loro lavoro, e lo fanno bene. sei tu che dovresti riconoscere il tuo errore

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> bene questo è il clima...

 

già... e spero ti renda conto che sei tu a peggiorarlo.

per la cronaca, il fatto che ci sia un dominio strano in resolv.conf (o hosts, non ricordo dove, ma l'avevo notato) può anche voler dire che chi ha preparato quella ISO ha dimenticato di togliere una riga da un file di configurazione.

cosa ben diversa da un complotto contro il mondo intero.

rinnovo i complimenti

----------

## zolar czakl

Questa e' la riga fantomatica 

```
search twi-31o2.org
```

Forse... www.twi-31o2.org

----------

## alain-elkann

vedo che in pubblico, sei molto più educato che nella versione privata;

nessuno voleva sollevare polveroni,

se avessi potuto parlare, forse questa controversia si sarebbe risolta in maniera pacifica e costruttiva;

aspetto ancora risposta da lavish;

in alternativa che riapra il thread

----------

## alain-elkann

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Questa e' la riga fantomatica 
> 
> ```
> search twi-31o2.org
> ```
> ...

 

esatto sheik

----------

## gutter

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> si gutte sono sicuro dei miei comandi;
> 
> se eseguo net-setup e mi trovo nel resolv.conf un search con un nome di dominio che nulla ha a che vedere con gentoo, mi insospettisco;
> 
> 

 

Suppongo tu ti riferisca a questo post. 

Vediamo se interpreto bene cosa è successo:

 -  il tuo comando net-setup non è andato a buon fine

 - le impostazioni che sono rimaste sono quelle del resolv.conf del developer che ha creato lo stage

Infatti:

http://www.twi-31o2.org/

e la pagina web di wolf31o2.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un'utente puo dare a me dello scorretto, dicendomi che stò prendendo in giro un'utente internazionale cioè IO, 
> 
> e io non posso dargli dell'idiota?
> ...

 

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io sono abbastanza terreno, nel senso che se qualcuno mi chiede qualcosa, sono ben felice di aiutare, se uno mi vuole denigrare, ben venga, è un suo diritto;

 

Non mi pare che questa il denigrare qualcuno sia un diritto. Non mi ricordo di nessun articolo id legge che lo stabilisce. Si può invece parlare civilmente ed esprimere la propria opinione senza essere offensivi non credi sia meglio?

----------

## alain-elkann

gutter 

ok per il resolv.conf.

comunque stò prelevando nuove iso da un'altro server

io sinceramente (dato che ho fornito anche un'email per cui sono perfettamente tracciabile) non volevo denigrare alcuno;

perchè denigrare significa secondo me lavorare sotterraneamente e alle spalle di qualcuno per porlo in cattiva luce;

io non ho fatto nulla di tutto ciò, ho solo messo al cospetto del suo errore il tizio, che credeva io stessi prendendo in giro qualcuno e gli ho detto quello che pensavo su di lui;

il mio dizionario della lingua italiana recita; idiota semplice cittadino, uomo privato, rozzo e inetto a partecipare alla cosa pubblica etc. etc,

ebbene credo che l'intento del tizio sia stato solo quello di denigrare me, infatti non si è neanche dato la briga di documentarsi sul fatto che gli autori dei due thread fossero la stessa persona!

ha solo aperto bocca e dato fiato tacciandomi di un comportamento che lotrechè essere per me infantile, è anche particolarmente odioso;

allora posso comprendere lui ...... (ma non giustificarlo), ma un moderatore che chiude un mio thread tacciandomi di comportamento offensivo, mi sembra quantomeno un minimo persecutorio;

----------

## Onip

ma per favore...

Io ho letto il topic in cui "questioni" con GiRa. Quello che ho capito io è che GiRa chiedeva il senso del tuo thread, se stessi o meno prendendo in giro chi ti stava aiutando in inglese.

Non penso di aver capito male, ma anche se fosse avrsti potuto dare una risposta completamente diversa. Del tipo

"Ehi guarda che sono io anche di là..." o giù di lì. Senza tirare in ballo il dizionario.

----------

## gutter

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora posso comprendere lui ...... (ma non giustificarlo), ma un moderatore che chiude un mio thread tacciandomi di comportamento offensivo, mi sembra quantomeno un minimo persecutorio;

 

Prendere per imbecille una persona non ti sembra un comportamento offensivo?

Non mi sembra di essere persecutorio, sto solo rispondendo ai tuoi post in maniera garbata e civile facendoti notare alcuni punti che hai bollato subito come compromissione dei server.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.
> 
> Prima di venire a dire che io non ho le capacita' per moderare questo forum, hai almeno avuto l'accortezza di leggere le linee guida? 

 

ti stavo facendo notare che dalla tua posizione privilegiata, hai commesso un'abuso, cioè hai chiuso un mio 3D, ok sono d'accordo sul fatto che non sarà la fine del mondo, però se avessi avuto la lungimiranza e la necessaria equidistanza, forse non saresti giunto a tanto;

allora posso ironicamente, blandamente, tacciare qualcuno di qualcosa, e farla franca...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> vedo che in pubblico, sei molto più educato che nella versione privata;
> 
> nessuno voleva sollevare polveroni,
> 
> se avessi potuto parlare, forse questa controversia si sarebbe risolta in maniera pacifica e costruttiva;
> ...

 

in privato uno scrive quello che pensa, in pubblico non può sempre perchè esistono delle linee guida (del forum) che tendono ad impedire l'insorgere di situazioni calde all'interno del forum, linee guida che tu stai continuando ad ignorare, sempre che tu le abbia lette dato che comunque perseveri nel creare scompiglio. inoltre non trovo giusto rendere publico uno scambio di opinioni avvenuto in privato senza aver chiesto il consenso dell'altra parte. da quel che mi ricordo l'ultimo che l'ha fatto è stato bannato.

 *linee guida wrote:*   

>  Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore;

 

questa è una cosa che tu non hai mai seguito, continui a inserire post come ti capita, ed il più delle volte senza senso.

----------

## Luca89

 *gutter wrote:*   

> http://www.twi-31o2.org/
> 
> e la pagina web di wolf31o2.

 

Esatto, wolf31o2 è uno sviluppatore Gentoo che si occupa proprio di costruire i livecd, quindi credo che l'ipotesi del complotto internazionale possa essere accantonata.

 *Quote:*   

> ti stavo facendo notare che dalla tua posizione privilegiata, hai commesso un'abuso, cioè hai chiuso un mio 3D, ok sono d'accordo sul fatto che non sarà la fine del mondo, però se avessi avuto la lungimiranza e la necessaria equidistanza, forse non saresti giunto a tanto; 

 

Credo che lavish abbiamo chiuso il thread per due motivi: crossposting (nelle linee guida che ti ha linkato c'è scritto che è vietato) e per l'insulto a Gira che era abbastanza fuori luogo.

 *Quote:*   

> la mia ferma convinzione che: non esistono cattivi studenti.... solo cattivi insegnanti; capisci?

 

Secondo me invece esistono i cattivi studenti, studenti che hanno dei problemi ad installare gentoo e vanno subito a dire che la guida è sbagliata, poi si trovano il resolv.conf sbagliato e vanno subito a dire che le iso sono contraffatte, andando contro qualsiasi netiquette e mancando di rispetto al lavoro di tanta gente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> inoltre non trovo giusto rendere publico uno scambio di opinioni avvenuto in privato senza aver chiesto il consenso dell'altra parte

 

già... si potrebbe anche denunciare una persona, per una cosa del genere. e questo lo dicono le leggi italiane ed europee, non le linee guida.

comunque non è una cosa di cui mi preoccupo. non ho mai nascosto i miei pensieri e l'unico motivo per cui ho mandato un PM era che non volevo disturbare più di quanto non avesse già fatto alain.

la questione è che con questi gesti le persone mostrano il loro vero valore.

----------

## lavish

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ti stavo facendo notare che dalla tua posizione privilegiata, hai commesso un'abuso, cioè hai chiuso un mio 3D, ok sono d'accordo sul fatto che non sarà la fine del mondo, però se avessi avuto la lungimiranza e la necessaria equidistanza, forse non saresti giunto a tanto;

 

punto 7 delle linee guida:

 *Le Linee Guida wrote:*   

> Nessun attacco personale - Puó capitare (sopratutto con argomenti OT), che vengano espresse opinioni personali, per favore cercate di rispettare non solo la vostra opinione ma anche quella altrui. Insulti e minacce rivolti ad altri utenti del forum non saranno tollerati. Spero non sarà un problema.

 

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> la mamma degli imbecilli evidentemente è sempre incinta;

 

Qualsiasi cosa possa aver detto GiRa, non e' sceso nell'offesa personale, semplicemente (me l'ha confermato via pm, come fanno le persone educate, invece di venire a strillare in public) pensava realmente che stessi prendendo in giro l'utente nel forum internazionale, parlandogli di server compromessi.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me invece esistono i cattivi studenti, studenti che hanno dei problemi ad installare gentoo e vanno subito a dire che la guida è sbagliata, poi si trovano il resolv.conf sbagliato e vanno subito a dire che le iso sono contraffatte, andando contro qualsiasi netiquette e mancando di rispetto al lavoro di tanta gente.

 

sai a cosa sevono le bugzilla?

----------

## Luca89

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> sai a cosa sevono le bugzilla?

 

Si, ma non credo sia il tuo caso.

----------

## alain-elkann

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*   sai a cosa sevono le bugzilla? 
> 
> Si, ma non credo sia il tuo caso.

 

si certamente non sarà il mio caso

ma se esiste una bugzilla allora c'è ............

allora prima di disturbare la gente che come hai detto lavora etc. etc. ho pensato di confrontarmi qua..

ma la prossima volta credo me ne guarderò

----------

## Luca89

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ma la prossima volta credo me ne guarderò

 

Speriamo.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> ho pensato di confrontarmi qua..

 

non ti sei confrontato.

hai iniziato a scrivere con atteggiamento da saccente. e la cosa più divertente è che eri pure nel torto, e ti è stato dimostrato.

----------

## randomaze

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

>  *zolar czakl wrote:*   Questa e' la riga fantomatica 
> 
> ```
> search twi-31o2.org
> ```
> ...

 

Credo quantomeno opportuno che qualcuno vada questo thread per dire che il pericoloso cracker si chiama Chris Giannelloni  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alain-elkann

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *alain-elkann wrote:*    *zolar czakl wrote:*   Questa e' la riga fantomatica 
> 
> ```
> search twi-31o2.org
> ```
> ...

 

vedi randomaze, caschi sempre più in basso...

un'eventuale programmatore, con notevoli conoscenze di rete, non avrebbe  penetrato un sito, modificato dei files a piacere, e lasciato un'orma come quella di un'elefante;

questo a riprova della tua pochezza...

----------

## lavish

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> un'eventuale programmatore, con notevoli conoscenze di rete, non avrebbe  penetrato un sito, modificato dei files a piacere, e lasciato un'orma come quella di un'elefante;

 

Quindi se era ovvio che non si trattava di un hacker che aveva bucato il server perche' hai detto che il server era stato compromesso?    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *alain-elkann wrote:*   

> vedi randomaze, caschi sempre più in basso...
> 
> un'eventuale programmatore, con notevoli conoscenze di rete, non avrebbe  penetrato un sito, modificato dei files a piacere, e lasciato un'orma come quella di un'elefante;
> 
> questo a riprova della tua pochezza...

 

eh... non parliamo della tua, allora...  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

E basta.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E basta.  

 

Concordo. Thread Chiuso.

----------

